# Countdown with StackMat in CCT?



## randomray (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello people I'm new here

I've been able to connect my StackMat timer to my computer and make it work correctly with CCT on Windows here. When I use keyboard as timer, I can have a 15 sec. WCA Regulation countdown. But when I use my StackMat as timer, how do I make it countdown? Is this possible?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 23, 2012)

All you need to do is press down one of the two timer pads. This will start inspection if you have that option turned on in your settings.


----------



## randomray (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't find that option, where does it say?


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 23, 2012)

Press Alt-C
Check "WCA regulation countdown"
Done


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 23, 2012)

If you use inspection with the spacebar, then it will work with the stackmat.


----------



## randomray (Jan 24, 2012)

Nope I already had WCA Regulation on but pressing spacebar does nothing.


----------



## jfly (Jan 24, 2012)

randomray said:


> Nope I already had WCA Regulation on but pressing spacebar does nothing.


 
That's because spacebar doesn't do anything when you have the stackmat enabled. Like masterofthebass said, try holding down one pad of the timer and releasing.


----------



## randomray (Jan 24, 2012)

To be clear:

I am using my StackMat connect to my computer thru microphone jack, using CCT 0.9.5. My StackMat value is 50, I have checked 15 Minutes, 165 seconds and 165 hundredths, sampling rate 44,100. When keyboard timer is off, it says Timer is ON. I suppose this means that my StackMat is running. Usually, when timer isn't started, above the time I see a green light. When I hold both on my hands on the StackMat and release, the time starts timing. When done, the time the same as the time on my StackMat appears on my computer. Then there is also a smaller red light. When I hold one or both hands on the timer, the red light disappears on the computer.
I have to reset my StackMat (press RESET) and then the time on my computer and StackMat goes zero and the red light disappears.

This sounds all normal to me but still it doesn't do countdown. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## NSKuber (Jan 24, 2012)

Hm, really doesn't work. Have anybody done this before so it's worked?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 24, 2012)

randomray said:


> To be clear:
> 
> I am using my StackMat connect to my computer thru microphone jack, using CCT 0.9.5. My StackMat value is 50, I have checked 15 Minutes, 165 seconds and 165 hundredths, sampling rate 44,100. When keyboard timer is off, it says Timer is ON. I suppose this means that my StackMat is running. Usually, when timer isn't started, above the time I see a green light. When I hold both on my hands on the StackMat and release, the time starts timing. When done, the time the same as the time on my StackMat appears on my computer. Then there is also a smaller red light. When I hold one or both hands on the timer, the red light disappears on the computer.
> I have to reset my StackMat (press RESET) and then the time on my computer and StackMat goes zero and the red light disappears.
> ...


 
Did you not read what I said? You put one hand on one pad and then lift it off. This will start the inspection countdown.


----------



## randomray (Jan 24, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Did you not read what I said? You put one hand on one pad and then lift it off. This will start the inspection countdown.



Seriously it doesn't work.
BTW everyime I start CCT there appears a time of 1066.66 in my solvetimes. Why?
Also, if I hold just one hand on my StackMat the red light doesn't go on. Is this ok?


----------



## NSKuber (Jan 24, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Did you not read what I said? You put one hand on one pad and then lift it off. This will start the inspection countdown.


This doesn't work, maybe because stackmat does nothing if only one pad is touched.
And yes, stackmat is working and inspection is on.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 24, 2012)

NSKuber said:


> This doesn't work, maybe because stackmat does nothing if only one pad is touched.
> And yes, stackmat is working and inspection is on.


 
you are wrong. J-fly also agreed with what I said, and he made CCT!


----------



## randomray (Jan 24, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> you are wrong. J-fly also agreed with what I said, and he made CCT!



For real it doesn't work. I tried PrismaPuzzleTimer and it worked fine over there. So there must be something wrong with my CCT settings.


----------



## radmin (Jan 24, 2012)

There is a new timer out. Maybe that version doesn't work the same as the old one.


----------



## jfly (Jan 25, 2012)

Interesting. I wasn't aware that PPT does the CCT style stackmat inspection. Ironically, while PPT works for you but CCT doesn't, I have the inverse problem, so I can't really test this out.

If you want some help, you could try recording the sound your stackmat makes when reset, and when reset with your left hand on the pad, and reset with your right hand on the pad. Maybe there will be something interesting in there.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 26, 2012)

randomray said:


> For real it doesn't work. I tried PrismaPuzzleTimer and it worked fine over there. So there must be something wrong with my CCT settings.


 
Shot in the dark. Use PPT?


----------



## googlebleh (Jan 2, 2013)

jfly said:


> If you want some help, you could try recording the sound your stackmat makes when reset, and when reset with your left hand on the pad, and reset with your right hand on the pad. Maybe there will be something interesting in there.



Once I have recorded that, how do I make CCT/Prisma recognize it?


----------



## joshsolves (Jul 29, 2015)

I am using a qj timer, witch doesn't respond to one hand is there anything I can do about this?


----------

